# Why can't I edit my own posts?



## scotu

I notice that the opportunity to edit a post dissapears after some period. What is the rule and the reason for this?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

You should find some elements here...


----------



## scotu

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> You should find some elements here...


 
That answered my question; thanks. This thread still left the question unanswered as to whether or not it would be a good thing to allow a longer period of time for language threads and whetere or not it would be possible to have different time limits for different types of threads.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

scotu said:


> That answered my question; thanks. This thread still left the question unanswered as to whether or not it would be a good thing to allow a longer period of time for language threads and whetere or not it would be possible to have different time limits for different types of threads.


Yes. I agree. But still, the thread is open.


----------



## scotu

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Yes. I agree. But still, the thread is open.


I guess that's an adequate solution, one can "quote" themselves and correct the self-quoted material.

thanks again for the response.

scotu


----------



## gatacaliente89

Why can't I edit my own posts?

*(Mod note: I merged this with a previous thread about the same topic)*


----------



## Jana337

You can but the option expires after 24 hours.


----------



## Crazedbabe

I can't find a button to edit my messages... but the bottom menu says that I can do it. could you help me?

*(Mod note: I merged this with a previous thread about the same topic)*


----------



## ewie

Is this button 

 not showing at the bottom right of your posts, CB?

Please note that you can *only *edit your posts in the 24 hours after first posting them.


----------



## Crazedbabe

ah, so I can't delete 'em after 24 hrs too, am I right?


----------



## ewie

No, only in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Crazedbabe

thank you!


----------



## ewie

Пожалуйста


----------



## Crazedbabe

could you write a tech.support address here, please? (if you know it)
thank you!


----------



## jann

There is no single email address for tech support.


This FAQ entry contains information about general forum functionality.
 The Comments & Suggestions forum contains the answers to many of the most common questions (including your question about editing).  Please consider searching C&S if you don't find what you need in the FAQ.
 For a forum-related technical problem, I advise one of two courses of action: 
1. Post here in C&S as you did. The moderators and the administrator monitor C&S, and members are often happy to help.
2. Send a private message to one of the moderators, preferably one you know from the forums where you participate.
(As a side note, I particularly recommend this 2nd approach if you have a question about a dead link on the forums, or about a thread that seems to have disappeared.)
 For technical matters related to e.g., software development, or for problems that cannot be resolved via other means, you may send a message to our forum administrator (Mike Kellogg) using the Contact Us form.
I hope that's helpful. 

Jann
Moderator


----------



## Dan2

Posts really can't be deleted?  So if you realize later (after 24 hours) that you've written something foolish or that might offend another member, that foolishness or offense/ce is enshrined forever?


----------



## swift

Dan2 said:


> Posts really can't be deleted?  So if you realize later (after 24 hours) that you've written something foolish or that might offend another member, that foolishness or offense/ce is enshrined forever?



Oh no, Dan. You are welcome to use the red triangle to report your foolish post.

I have reported some of my posts several weeks or even months later, and mods have always been willing to make the changes I have requested. They have been extremely kind and collaborative.


----------



## SkyScout

Some of my earlier posts contain URL links which are no longer operative.
Also, some information I post earlier is no long applicable.
How may I edit these earlier posts?
Is that possible?
Thank you.


*(Mod note: I merged this with a previous thread about the same topic)*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SkyScout said:


> Some of my earlier posts contain URL links which are no longer operative.
> Also, some information I post earlier is no long applicable.
> How may I edit these earlier posts?
> Is that possible?
> Thank you.



Hello,

you can only edit your messages within 24 hours from the time you have posted them.
If you'd like to modify one of your old messages you can report it (by clicking on the red triangle you can find in the bottom left corner of each post), clearly specifying how you'd like the moderators to edit it.

Thank you


----------



## SkyScout

*Ah! Thank you!*


----------



## Ashraf Mahmoud

Good morning

I can't edit any post of mine.
(I mean that 'Edit' key is missing from my page, I just have 'Report', 'Quote' and 'Reply')

What is the reason? and how can I solve this problem?

Thanks

Edition
Sorry, I made an edition now.
I think there is a time limit to edit my post, because I can edit my new post only, but not my old one.

What is the allowed time to edit my post?
Thanks


*(Mod note: I merged this with a previous thread about the same topic)*


----------



## Peterdg

You can only edit your posts in the 24 hours following the creation of the post. When that period of time has expired, you cannot edit your posts anymore.


----------



## Ashraf Mahmoud

Thanks for reply.


----------

